# Worldmark NHK on Ebay....



## tracie15436 (May 15, 2010)

These don't come around very often....6000 credits for ~$10K. No housekeeping account.  Premium on these bad boys is soooo expensiive.  But...just in case you are looking for one...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230475373007&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## scrapngen (May 15, 2010)

Sorry for the newbie questions here, but...

I've been trying to understand buying WM - I get that points are points, so I don't quite get how there can be so many prices for the same number of points. 

Re this one:  You say that the "premium on these bad boys is so..expensive" 

By this do you mean the initial price?? Or is there some continual cost that will also be incurred? I get that this means that there will never be housekeeping c osts, so multiple short stays become much less expensive, is that right?? What else am I missing?  

(don't really intend to jump in here on this auction, as I obviously still have a lot of learning, but hope I can gradually figure this out enough to see if WM is for us)


----------



## tracie15436 (May 15, 2010)

I meant that the no housekeeping (NHK) accounts are soooo expensive.  This one runs close to $8000 more than the last 6000 acct that sold on ebay for $2200.

The NHK accounts are very expensive, but once you have one, you never need to worry about having a housekeeping token in your account.  They are great for the traveller who likes to stay less than a whole week  

I myself have a standard "premier" worldmark account.  Trades really well in RCI and II.  I just don't see myself using the NHK account enough to justify the premium in price.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LLW (May 16, 2010)

The normal current market price for 6000 fully-loaded credits with no junk fees is about $3000, so the premium on this one is about $7000. This was about the price for NHKs from about 4 years ago. Since then, their price has gone up, then down in this recession. I think the last NHK premium that sold a couple of months ago was more than $7000, so it has gone down further somewhat from that.


----------



## scrapngen (May 16, 2010)

THanks so much for your information! YOu guys are great


----------

